# Ophélie Guillermand - walking the runway for Etam Womenswear Spring/Summer 2022 during Paris Fashion Week 04.10.2021 x6



## brian69 (11 Okt. 2021)

​


----------



## Harr1bo (11 Okt. 2021)

Danke !!!


----------



## fatinvis (16 Jan. 2022)

excellent, very nice


----------



## Stoneweb (8 März 2022)

Wow ! Thanks


----------

